# Emergency Mobile Health Care Ambulance Driver Cited in Crash



## MMiz (Oct 10, 2009)

*Ambulance Driver Cited in Crash*

MEMPHIS, Tenn. - The driver of an ambulance that flipped on its side with a patient inside Friday morning was cited for running a red light.

The incident occurred around 5:30am at Winchester and Elvis Presley. According to Memphis Police, the ambulance ran a red light while traveling westbound on Winchester when a Dodge Ram traveling northbound on Elvis Presley hit the ambulance on the driver's side.

*Read more!*


----------

